# How to get an Appointment with Mayor in Albufeira



## Grannysue (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi All

A while ago I posted some questions regarding Habitation Licence (long saga!) Any somehwere someone told me that I should write and try and arrange to see the Mayor (Albeufeira is our area). Can anyone give me any advise on how I go about doing this and also should I hire an interpreter. I know this may sound odd - we do have a very good lawyer but I want someone completely independent who may tell me excatly what is being said! Many thanks:confused2:


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Grannysue said:


> Hi All
> 
> A while ago I posted some questions regarding Habitation Licence (long saga!) Any somehwere someone told me that I should write and try and arrange to see the Mayor (Albeufeira is our area). Can anyone give me any advise on how I go about doing this and also should I hire an interpreter. I know this may sound odd - we do have a very good lawyer but I want someone completely independent who may tell me excatly what is being said! Many thanks:confused2:


Do you mean the president of the camara?
if its related to planning that you want to see someone, then the president might not take the meeting, he/she will want you to meet the chief Arcitect of the camara instead.


----------



## Grannysue (Jan 5, 2011)

omostra06 said:


> Do you mean the president of the camara?
> if its related to planning that you want to see someone, then the president might not take the meeting, he/she will want you to meet the chief Arcitect of the camara instead.


It could be. We are trying to take matters further as we have not been issued a Habitation Licence and were told we should go to the Town Hall and see what we can learn there. Would is be the President?


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Grannysue said:


> It could be. We are trying to take matters further as we have not been issued a Habitation Licence and were told we should go to the Town Hall and see what we can learn there. Would is be the President?


No, its the planning department you need to speak with, 
most councils will have a person you can make an appointment with to talk about your project, take with you all the documents relating to the property, 

Did you request a habitation license, did you fill out a form at the camara and submit a load of certificates and documets with it?

it does normally take several months for them to issue the certificate after they have all the relavant documents delivered by you, if they havent got all the right paperwork yet count on several more months before you see it.


----------



## Grannysue (Jan 5, 2011)

omostra06 said:


> No, its the planning department you need to speak with,
> most councils will have a person you can make an appointment with to talk about your project, take with you all the documents relating to the property,
> 
> Did you request a habitation license, did you fill out a form at the camara and submit a load of certificates and documets with it?
> ...


Thanks for info but this is a very long ongoing saga which involves the Town Hall, Builder and Town Halls Architect or something falling out and arguing over some small piece of land that should have been built on. There are 14 of us in the development all in the same boat some Brits some Portugese all used different lawyers and were all told like us 7 years ago that the Licence would be issued shortly after we purchased. Dont want to go into it all - its makes me very angry and are now in a position that we cannot sell. We are hoping that perhaps a portugese person may buy knowing and understanding the situation.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

sorry to hear about your problems, hope something works out for you soon.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Grannysue said:


> There are 14 of us in the development all in the same boat some Brits some Portugese all used different lawyers


I think you chances of selling unless at a substantial reduction in price are slight, I would get all 14 of you to instruct 1 solicitor, share cost and get it sorted, there must be serious issues if this has been ongoing for 7 years, and your property has little value until habitation Licence granted.
best of luck.


----------

